# Creepy Flowers...



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Yesterday, I recieved my mini skulls, which I had ordered to make my creepy flower arrangement. In preparation, I had bought some flower shaped fondent cutters, which I used to cut flower shapes out of modeling clay. I just hoped that the shape/size of the flower would work with the shape/size of the skulls.

So, when I got home, and found the package on my door step, I ran inside with it and put a skull on one of the drying flowers and it fit!!!!

Of course, I broke out the paint and glue gun, painted and glittered (yes, glitter) the flowers, glued a small one to a larger one then glued the skull to the center... and VOILA, my master piece finally came to life =)

I still need to work out how I want to do the stem, but all in all, it looks pretty good. Think I'll make at least 12 more...lucky 13 =) then either find or make an urn type vase to arrange them in. 

Fun, fun project =)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh shoot, i thought there would be a picture


----------

